# Tanaka KU mega thinning.



## Danzo (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey yall, figured Id post some pics of this thing since I spent so much time on it. Just traded it on BST, but Im kinda bummed since it cuts so damn well now. 

I had this Tanaka 240 on my knife strip for a while and it went unused for a long time, the original wide bevel grind had no distal taper, useless for brunois on onions or stuff. I did some major work on the tip, you can see the KU/ shinogi line moves way far back. 












Here is a stock photo to compare that shinogi.





Hope the new owner enjoys the work I put in!


----------



## panda (Apr 19, 2018)

everyone only cares about choil shots, but thinning at the tip is where the most difference is made.


----------



## Danzo (Apr 19, 2018)

Blasts through onions


----------



## labor of love (Apr 19, 2018)

Choil shot or it didnt happen lol


----------



## labor of love (Apr 19, 2018)

Ootb Tanakas like this are pretty nice, why did you decide to thin it?


----------



## Danzo (Apr 19, 2018)

It was a fine knife. But I found that the horizontal slices on an onion felt wedgey and dangerous. There is zero distal taper on the KU b2 version untilyou hit the grind. Now its got the nice wide beveled heel, with a thin thin tip for better detail work.


----------



## panda (Apr 19, 2018)

i still dont get why people even do horizontal slices on onions, theyre already layered.


----------



## Danzo (Apr 19, 2018)

So you just go vertical, flip 90 and go vertical again? 

Also whats with the people who make the vertical cuts first, then make the horizontal cuts, I heard thats the official French way but jeez that seems dangerous.


----------



## panda (Apr 19, 2018)

i do radial cuts going along with the curvature of the onion. _\|/_


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 19, 2018)

panda said:


> i do radial cuts going along with the curvature of the onion. _\|/_



ssshhhh they must never know the secrets of our ways(this is how I cut most onions)


----------



## labor of love (Apr 19, 2018)

Danzo said:


> It was a fine knife. But I found that the horizontal slices on an onion felt wedgey and dangerous. There is zero distal taper on the KU b2 version untilyou hit the grind. Now its got the nice wide beveled heel, with a thin thin tip for better detail work.



That sounds really cool. Why did you sell it?


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 19, 2018)

I also like the looks of it
just aesthetically for some reason 
or maybe i'm crazy :rofl:


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 19, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> I also like the looks of it
> just aesthetically for some reason
> or maybe i'm crazy :rofl:



Naw, it looks good, nice and rustic, be sick with a mirror polished edge


----------



## Xenif (Apr 19, 2018)

Awesome! Its basically exactly the feeling I have about my KU Tanaka. Wishing that last 1/4 to be like my ginga. Its does look really cool especially with that handle. What did you use to thin and finish with? And how does one go about brining the contrast back the clad line?


----------



## Danzo (Apr 19, 2018)

Some jnats will probably be good for bringing contrast. I dont know really know much about that world though. Main thinning was done on a 220. Then series of sandpapers


----------



## Danzo (Apr 19, 2018)

I think it looks good too. A little flash of the finish near the heel. This is where I got some inspiration. Id love to have it if money wasnt an option. 






The KU doesnt need to follow the grind, in fact itll be guaranteed to be thinner is it doesnt right? Of course unless the blacksmith forges it really thin to begin with.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 19, 2018)

Do you have any shots from the spine of your Tanaka? Would really like to see the taper you put in


----------



## Danzo (Apr 19, 2018)

You know I was looking for a picture of the spine but I never took one. Maybe Rivera can chime in when he gets it, its already packed up.


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 19, 2018)

panda said:


> i still dont get why people even do horizontal slices on onions, theyre already layered.



+1

All this thinning must had been a beach.
How long did it took you and what stones, sandpapers


----------



## Danzo (Apr 19, 2018)

I did all the work on a sun tiger 220 I got from my buddy. Then just sandpaper up to 1200. Probably put in a good 8 hours over a few days. Once the initial thinning was done the sanding was done while watching tv lol


----------



## swarth (Apr 20, 2018)

panda said:


> i still dont get why people even do horizontal slices on onions, theyre already layered.



^^


----------



## cegadede (Apr 21, 2018)

panda said:


> i still dont get why people even do horizontal slices on onions, theyre already layered.


THIS


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 21, 2018)

Because it looks cool when you're doing it?


----------



## Miles (May 2, 2018)

panda said:


> i do radial cuts going along with the curvature of the onion. _\|/_



Exactly!


----------



## Kippington (May 2, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Because it looks cool when you're doing it?



I make the _*swoosh*_ sound effect and everything whilst I make the cut.


----------



## fatboylim (May 2, 2018)

panda said:


> everyone only cares about choil shots, but thinning at the tip is where the most difference is made.


Spine shots should accompany choil shots!


----------



## HRC_64 (May 2, 2018)

fatboylim said:


> Spine shots should accompany choil shots!



+1


----------



## Danzo (May 2, 2018)

Sorry folks Rivera has the knife now. Im hoping he sees this and chimes in.


----------

